# Jewelry box



## Orson Carter (Mar 24, 2007)

Made in Red Gum and Birdseye Huon Pine. Finished with Chinawood oil and wax. The top os bookmatched Huon. The trays are also huon. Measures about 12"x8"x4".
Tools used;
Festool: Kapex SCMS, Rotex RO150 sander and grits to 4000, DTS400 finishing sander, C12 drill and a local brand bandsaw.

Regards,

Orson


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Neat looking box Orson.:thumbsup:


----------



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

great job,i love boxes


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Swwwwweet!


----------



## jewelry-fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Gorgeous jewelry box, Orson


----------



## Kerux44 (Oct 25, 2007)

Very nice indeed!


----------

